

Basic CSS Terms - martinwolf
http://martinwolf.org/2015/05/18/basic-css-terms/

======
thekaleb
This is nice. I would add "Declaration block" for everything in (and
including) the curlies. I would also add "Declaration" for the combination of
a declaration property with its declaration rule.

